# ear cleaning resistance



## arcmpower (Oct 23, 2007)

Hello, I have a 2 year old GSD and having problem letting me to clean his ears. The last time I succeeded was about a year go but ever since he would run away from me as soon as he smells the solution. I tried having three guys holding him down but he fights back with all his strength! He is a very sweet dog in all aspect except when it comes to cleaning his ears... I wonder if there is a good way of doing it? I also tried distracted him with treats and everything... I had 2 dogs before and never had encountered such resistance. Any help would help, I appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Something I do with my dog's who hate to have their ears cleaned...they don't like to see me coming for them and hate the sound of the bottle in their ear when I squirt the solution. I also found the more I tried to restrain the dog, the more they fought the restraint. 

I preload two cotton balls full of solution and put them on the table next to me. I then get my dog and sit him between my legs facing away from me so he can't see what I am doing. I pet them while they are facing away from me, and _quick_ drop in a cotton ball in one ear (not deep- just so it sits in the ear), close the ear and start rubbing. The pressure of the rubbing releases the solution from the cotton ball into the ear, and then after maybe 15-30 seconds, I release them and let them shake their heads which flings out the cotton ball and any excess solution...and then I praise and treat them for being so good...and then I repeat the process on the second ear. If your dog really gives you a hard time you might have to do the second ear later. 

This of course assumes that your dog will otherwise let you mess with his ears and is comfortable with you being behind him. Might want to practice first without trying to clean the ears.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I put Shasta in her small crate and sit in front of the open side door. She doesn't have any room to maneuver away from me. I also use presoaked cotton pads and squeeze the excess down into the ear canal. I use the squeezed out pads to rub around the inside of her ears to get them squeaky clean.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Henry lets me clean his ears but Zoe is a nightmare too. I get in her crate with her so she can't run and because she knows she can't run she actually fights less...there's no where to go,lol. I like the cotton ball idea though I may have to try that. A word of warning please make sure whoever locks you in the crate with your dog loves you because my kids and DH think it's hilarious to leave me there for a few minutes


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Zoeys mom said:


> ...My kids and DH think it's hilarious to leave me there for a few minutes


They have to sleep sometime and payback is, well, you know what.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Yes I am the resident pranker in my house so I guess it's their payback,lol My favorite is waiting until the DH is SOUND asleep because he could and did sleep through an earthquake, and paint his nails, write on his face, or put make-up on him.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Zoeys mom said:


> Yes I am the resident pranker in my house so I guess it's their payback,lol My favorite is waiting until the DH is SOUND asleep because he could and did sleep through an earthquake, and paint his nails, write on his face, or put make-up on him.


Oh, my!


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

arcmpower said:


> Hello, I have a 2 year old GSD and having problem letting me to clean his ears. The last time I succeeded was about a year go but ever since he would run away from me as soon as he smells the solution. I tried having three guys holding him down but he fights back with all his strength! He is a very sweet dog in all aspect except when it comes to cleaning his ears... I wonder if there is a good way of doing it? I also tried distracted him with treats and everything... I had 2 dogs before and never had encountered such resistance. Any help would help, I appreciate it. Thanks.


The real solution I think is to handle his ears regularly every day,putting fingers in etc. without cleaning them. Distracting with treats worked for us but giving treats while a dog is acting out is not an answer. Regular ear handling multiple times every day after he and you are calm.


----------



## Kaylynnlee (May 3, 2011)

Hello, I also have a similar problem. My 8 month old GSD absolutely hates having his ears cleaned. He's already gotten one ear infection so I had to apply a gel medicine everyday for two weeks. He resists so much that the vet has told me to use a muzzle (which he hates even more). I can get the job done, it's just a lot of pain and hassle and I know that he doesn't like it at all. I handle his ears daily, touching and putting my fingers in them and he is fine: but when i go to squirt solution in, rub with a wipe (or pre-soaked cotton ball) he freaks! He is now cleared from the ear infection - but I constantly clean have to clean his ears. Any ideas? Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I also load the cotton ball with solution. He just doesn't like seeing the bottle. But actually enjoys having his ears cleaned. I had to make getting his ears getting cleaned the best freaking thing ever! Lots of praise for being a good boy w/ a treat or two


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

JKlatsky said:


> Something I do with my dog's who hate to have their ears cleaned...they don't like to see me coming for them and hate the sound of the bottle in their ear when I squirt the solution. I also found the more I tried to restrain the dog, the more they fought the restraint.
> 
> I preload two cotton balls full of solution and put them on the table next to me. I then get my dog and sit him between my legs facing away from me so he can't see what I am doing. I pet them while they are facing away from me, and _quick_ drop in a cotton ball in one ear (not deep- just so it sits in the ear), close the ear and start rubbing. The pressure of the rubbing releases the solution from the cotton ball into the ear, and then after maybe 15-30 seconds, I release them and let them shake their heads which flings out the cotton ball and any excess solution...and then I praise and treat them for being so good...and then I repeat the process on the second ear. If your dog really gives you a hard time you might have to do the second ear later.
> 
> This of course assumes that your dog will otherwise let you mess with his ears and is comfortable with you being behind him. Might want to practice first without trying to clean the ears.


This what I do.....


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Gunnar was a baby when we got him and we handled his ears and his feet daily to get him used to both. Cleaning his ears and doing his nails has never been a problem.
With Cass, she was almost 2 when we got her and we use a combination of what everyone else has suggested. We handle her feet and touch her ears, both inside and out, several times a day. She's getting better, but she doesn't like the ear cleaning.
We use the soaked cotton ball for her and have her sit, facing away from us. We still have to hold her collar sometimes, but we can usually get the solution in there without nearly as much of a fight as we used to have. It just takes time.

Oh, we also have to remember to do her ears first. With Gunnar, we just have him come over, sit and we can put the solution directly in his ear from the bottle.
If we do him first and Cass sees this, it just makes the whole process for her that much tougher. I guess that falls under the category for "owner training".


----------

